# Trapping ?'s



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

First of all, I would like to thank all of you that reply to this thread. I'm new to this site and new to trapping this year and have a few questions regarding conibear traps and using bait with a conibear setup.

I've noticed there are a lot of different brands of conibears on the market...sleepy creek, bridger, duke, victor, bmi....etc, etc. Besides the price, is there a huge difference between these brands? Is one more effective than the other? If so, how?

Also when using bait in the conibear cubby, how do i prevent it from freezing up? Is there a specific bait to use, something to add to the bait, or is this the time I should go with a scent lure of somesort?

Once again thanks and I'm sure there will be more ?'s to follow.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I prefer Bridger, montgomery, and victor traps. I believe that they last much longer and have better springs. I asume that you are baiting ***** and mink. Use a fresh fish bait with Glycerin as a preservative and a call lure. Also try to put some eye appeal in your cubby like some hair or a wad of grass. Good luck


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, I should have been more thorough in my first post. Yes, I am going for mink and **** to start out with, focusing my attention more towards ****.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of Dukes except for their 220 body traps. For the price you cant go wrong and will drop a **** in its tracks.

For mink I like the 110 Victors.

Maggs, what part of the state are you from?


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

KYUSS,

I'm from the North Western part of the state. Thanks for the reply, I noticed that Duke's are a little cheaper for the 220 conibears than most other brands. If they are effective as you say, I'm more than likely going to order some. Thanks again.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I use Duke conibears and foothold traps. I've never had a problem with them and a lot of them are 5 years old. I've never lost an animal in any of them.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Dukes are cheaper for a reason......and you'll get what you pay for.

Smitty


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I use alot of duke 1.5s and 110s. Awesome little traps.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i am also using a lot of duke traps... with the price you can't beat them for ****. the 220's are great **** traps. i use the 1 1/2 coilsprings for **** also, but keep them on drowning wires so i don't have any problems with the foot chewing.

duke is a good trap, and for the price they can't be beat. good beginners trap.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....OK, (disclaimer :wink: ) I ain't tryin' to start a whizzin' match....

When you guys get your Dukes, how much time do you spend filing the sharp-edges from the jaws & pan? How long will the springs last before they need replaced? How many catches have you found still alive in their bodygrips? Have you ever had a brand-new stock Duke explode in ther hands after setting it?

Been there done that, that's why I'll never own another.....

Smitty


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Smitty, the only dukes I run are 1.5s for **** and mink and 110's for muskrat. The only mods I do is is lighten the tension so the pan falls free and bend the dog down for mink, and throw a mid chain swivel in. I would do this anyway for ANY trap. after about 3 seasons the springs get replaced with music wire. I agree with you though that I would never set a duke for k9s. And I cant comment on the bigger conibears as I dont run alot of those. All I'm saying is that the 1.5s and 110s work great for what I use them for and the price is unbeatable. By the way... How much time do you spend welding on old rustbucket traps to get them useable again?  (<- just givin ya grief)


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Maggs,Victor makes thebest conibear as I have used them exclusively and seen the other brands and I may pay more per trap but the quality is there no doubt.
Fellows as far as duke traps,I like Smitty feel the sharp edhges on these are not tomuy liking,I understand you can take these traps and modify them with number 9 wire on the jaws to eliminate the sharp edge,but time you do that,you may as well go with the victor again or Bridger.  Larry*


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

M*F said:


> By the way... How much time do you spend welding on old rustbucket traps to get them useable again?  (<- just givin ya grief)


Not much, unless their "worth it". A couple days soak in vinegar will do wonders on rust.

lol......and no worries, I can take it as well as I dish it out :wink: :lol:

Smitty


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys. I didn't mean to cause any controversy between members with this thread. I did order a dozen 220 conibears manufactured by Duke. I understand they are cheaper and may not be the best out there, but with the replys stating the conibears that Duke make seem to work well, I thought what the heck I might as well try them.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol......I think we all respect each others opinions, wether we agree with it or not :wink:

Good-luck with your new traps uke: :lol:

Smitty

PS- The term "conibear" is trademarked by Victor.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I admit that I have not had any experience with DUKE traps, so being unable to make an informed comment about them, I won't comment on them at all..... But my preferrence ran to the MOTGOMERYS and NORTHWOODS in coil spring traps... I bought a few dozen of the BRIDGER #3 coils when they first came out...and they aren't too bad a trap, but I ended up 4 coiling most of mine..... Now, I am not trying to get anything going here, but am just adding my 2 cents to the rest of them........ I don't really have anything serious aginst the VICTOR coils in 1 1/2, 1.75, and 3...I used quite a few of them myself, and they are decent traps..... But coyote were the primary predator I trapped here...and the #2 VICTOR coils just flat don't hold up to them. I have had far too many of them dismantled by coyotes. They are just not built sturdy enough for hard driveing, day in and day out coyote trapping... If you only trap a few coyotes a year, or go after fox or even bobcats, and maybe a few other animals you may be OK useing them... But if you run hard for the coyote... you would be better off going with almost anything else.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

Duke 1.5 is a great all around trap!!!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

weather your bait is frozen or not doesn't matter what matters is the temp and evan that doesn't matter that much because i can still trap marten at -40 and below with frozen bait


----------



## 12178 (Dec 3, 2006)

Maggs said:


> KYUSS,
> 
> I'm from the North Western part of the state. Thanks for the reply, I noticed that Duke's are a little cheaper for the 220 conibears than most other brands. If they are effective as you say, I'm more than likely going to order some. Thanks again.


duke traps r good and cheep


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dukes are cheaper for a reason......and you'll get what you pay for.

I agree for the most part. ill admit duke has some good traps out there but i think they also have alot of junk out there too...i prefer victor and blake & lamb


----------

